# jelly monster



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/5/17)

who has stock guys ???? 
heard this juice is good, does it live upto the hype????


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/5/17)

I vaped 500 ml of this, still not sick of it @Rooigevaar needs to send me more just because im ******* awesome. Yes it lives up to the hype.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/5/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> I vaped 500 ml of this, still not sick of it @Rooigevaar needs to send me more just because im ******* awesome. Yes it lives up to the hype.



nice where can i get some


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/5/17)

i got an extra bottle of this and rainbow monster from sir vape on the weekend. Dunno in JHB.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/5/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> who has stock guys ????
> heard this juice is good, does it live upto the hype????


Hi you mean Jam Monster?

Cloud Lounge have https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/jam-monster


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/5/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Hi you mean Jam Monster?
> 
> Cloud Lounge have https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/jam-monster



No he means jelly monster, by @Rooigevaar if not then he still means jelly monster because it's amazing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (24/5/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> nice where can i get some


https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co/products/wiener-vape-jelly-monster

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (24/5/17)

jelly monster guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/5/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> jelly monster guys



@Maxxis Lung Candy stocks Jelly Monster

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (24/5/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> @Maxxis Lung Candy stocks Jelly Monster



Thank you kind sir 

https://www.lung-candy.co.za/jelly-monster.html

It's absolutely amazing. We have 30ml and 100ml in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/17)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

